# Reviews flying in: a speed read to keep up with all the new lenses



## ahsanford (Nov 16, 2016)

So much new glass!

So, at the present:

*Canon 24-105 f/4L IS II*: Jury is still out. Not enough reviews from trusted sources. But early word of mouth and one respected test site's work would imply that we may have a swing and a miss here (at least sharpness-wise). Some folks are worried the lens they've wanted refreshed for so long isn't better optically.

*Canon 16-35 f/2.8L III*: Could it be the sharpest UWA FF zoom on the planet? Possibly. But the vignetting -- oh the hysterically large degree of vignetting on the wide end -- has left some folks wondering if it's really a useable tool at 16mm f/2.8 on a FF rig. Dustin also has a nice review of this one.
*
Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art*: Jury is still out, but early reviews range from very positive to hallelujah. LensTip claims it outresolves the Otus 85mm f/1.4, which is no small feat, and the same folks claim the AF is very consistent, which is reassuring. I await more information, but this is shaping up to be a hit.

*Canon 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM*: Can't seem to find any reviews out there on this one just yet. 
*
Sigma 12-24mm f/4 Art:* Again, reviews are limited, but what little data we've seen is impressive. It's no 11-24 f/4L, but it's also half the price.
*
Tamron 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2:* I've only seen TDP's review of this, but it looks to be a slight improvement optically over the first version.

*Samyang 20mm F1.8 ED AS UMC*: Haven't seen anything other than the ePhotozine review, which does include some Imatest work on a 6D. But it also comes with some iffy insights, like listing "Edges do not match centre" being listed as a 'Con', implying that the reviewer was bummed Samyang hadn't solved 'that whole physics thing'.


Glad to see so much new glass rolling out!

- A


----------



## AlanF (Nov 16, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Tamron 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2:[/b] I've only seen TDP's review of this, but it looks to be a slight improvement optically over the first version.



It has been comprehensively reviewed on many of the common sites. The first review I saw was from digitalrev. It's subsequently been reviewed in depth in
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-di-vc-usd-g2-review-30082
http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Tamron_SP_150-600mm_f5-6-3_Di_VC_USD_G2/
http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/tamron_sp_150_600mm_f5_6_3_di_vc_usd_g2_review/
https://dustinabbott.net/2016/10/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-g2-review/

etc etc.

Optically, it's very similar to version 1, but better built.


----------

